# Venus Optics Macro Twin Flash KX-800



## eli452 (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.venuslens.net/product/macro-twin-flash-kx-800/
Your thoughts?
Anyone had experience with Venus Optics?


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 10, 2015)

Have no experience with it, but I see a problem of strain on hot shoe when bending the flexible guides. The flash does not seem to offer TTL exposure control, so you are restricted to full manual control. 

I do like those types of arms and mount my Canon MT-24 heads on 2 Wimberley Plamps, that I modified with flash shoes. The plamps then attach to the tripod legs. The Canon twin macro can be put in manual mode, which I use for z-stacking, but also offers TTL exposure control. 

Additionally, the light guides on the Venus are fixed length, and on the MPE 65 fully extended, may be a bit short. I occasionally remove the MT24 body from camera body and connect via TTL flash cable. Canon only makes one short flash cable, so got some from Flash Zebra, and those work very well and seem to be quite durable.


----------

